# Solved: embed video?



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

ok, this seems crazy

on one webpage I have sucessfully embedded a video.

I copied the code from that page and pasted into another page - that also worked.

Now I want to direct the embedding to antoher video, so I copied the address for the second video and replaced the address for the first, but the second video will not show up. Nothing. Not even the frame where it should be.

*this is the code that works*

New Commercial


I even tried with adn without this code at the end of the address

"&hl=en"

but I still cant get it to work.

any ideas?


----------



## wildboy211 (Jun 13, 2007)

This is the link to a videoplayer:


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

Will,

yes you are brilliant!

how did you get the address for the player as opposed to the address?

I loaded it and it works. Might take a bit to propagate the system but its located at thie page..

http://philnicols.point2agent.com/Agents_Click_Here/page_9355.html


----------



## wildboy211 (Jun 13, 2007)

Martial33 said:


> Will,
> 
> yes you are brilliant!
> 
> how did you get the address for the player as opposed to the address?


A .swf extension is a Shockwave file, also, if you look at the URL in the SRC="", it says docid=-8870318045752683655, but this one says:-4923558454111893732 - its just a reference to a video on there server, to use it again just do this:

Find this line:
http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-4923558454111893732&hl=en

Change this:
-4923558454111893732

To the new number in URL:
I.E. -8870318045752683655

Viola!


----------

